# Admission Help



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

i have 858 marks in fsc and 926 marks in matric and i am improving some subjects .... please tell me how can i get admission in private medical college ... is it possible? which private college is best for me and i wnt to get admission in lahore medical and dental college and wah cantt medical college .... can i get admission in the named college? please give me all information how can i get admission?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

please help me


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> please help me


yes there is fair chance for you to get into some good Private Medical college if you score above 800 in MCAT


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

which medical college?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> which medical college?


LMDC,FMH,Rashid Latif,central parks, Akhtar saeed etc


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Please tell about med collages in Lahore ... their names actually,
!!

- - - Updated - - -

Is there a deduction of 10-20 marks from total aggregate made for any university, for students who repeat ??
please, let me know.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

annie khan said:


> Please tell about med collages in Lahore ... their names actually,
> !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


No there is no deduction for repeaters and the names of Medical colleges which are in Lahore are as follows (in no particular order)
Govt Colleges:
Services institute of medical sciences (SIMS)
Allama Iqbal Medical callege (AIMC)
King Endward Medical university (KEMU)
Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical and dental college (SKBZMC){some people say it's a semi GOVT institution and it is affiliated with Punjab University}
Fatima Jinah Medical college (only for Girls)
Ameer ud din Medical college

Private Medical colleges in Lahore:
Lahore Medical and Dental college (LMDC)
Combined Military Hospital Medical and Dantal college (CMH)
Central Parks Medical College (CPMC)
Akhtar Saeed Medical college(AMDC)
Shalamar Medical and Dental college(SMDC)
Sharif Medical and Dental college(SMDC)
Fatima Memorial Hospital Medical and DEntal college(FMH)
Rashid Latif Medical College(RLMC)
Continental Medical College (CMC)
Avicinna Medical and Dental college


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

these medical colleges have there own tests? or what is the procedure of getting admission?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> these medical colleges have there own tests? or what is the procedure of getting admission?


1 test is necessary for all colleges and that is MCAT conducted by UHS...some private colleges do take their own tests as well but that carries upto 12.5% of your aggregate, others only take interview on the bases of your aggregate. Total aggregate weightage will be like this 10% metric/O levels or equivalant + 40% Fsc/A level or equivalant +50% MCAT and in some Private colleges 37.5% MCAT and 12.5% their own entrance test. Forteign students don't have to take MCAT, they take SAT II.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

can you tell me the procedure of getting admission in college? which college depend its own test? and which college depend upon MCAT?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> No there is no deduction for repeaters and the names of Medical colleges which are in Lahore are as follows (in no particular order)
> Govt Colleges:
> Services institute of medical sciences (SIMS)
> Allama Iqbal Medical callege (AIMC)
> ...


Thanks ...


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> can you tell me the procedure of getting admission in college? which college depend its own test? and which college depend upon MCAT?


All medical colleges do check MCAT and 50% or 37.5% is surely added from MCAT in their merit. LMDC and FMH add 12.5% their own test. no college gives admission completely on their own test except Sheikh Zaid even for that you must have taken MCAT.


annie khan said:


> Thanks ...


you are welcome


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

ok friend now tell me the admission process and tell me the fees of best medical college in punjab


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> ok friend now tell me the admission process and tell me the fees of best medical college in punjab


Almost all the private Medical colleges in Punjab take 6 lac per year.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

what is the current ranking of private medical college?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> what is the current ranking of private medical college?


There is no official ranking as yet and it varies from person to person..Most people say that Sheikh khalifa bin Zaid and CHM Lahore are the best in private and semi Govt. then Shalimar and then comes Sharif then LMDC and then Central parks,Avicinna,FMH,Akhtar Saeed,Rashid Latif,conitinental etc(there may be people who disagree with this ranking,but this is the info I got from people)..u may also find a thread over here about ranking..I saw it a month back, try to search it...that thread carries more info about ranking..


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

i Wanted to get admission in sheikh zayad medical and dental college... please help me for getting admission.. how many marks i should get in test.... my fsc marks is 858(in 2012 ...now improving one subject) and matric is 926... Also help me how to get good marks .... any helping books? or any source?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> i Wanted to get admission in sheikh zayad medical and dental college... please help me for getting admission.. how many marks i should get in test.... my fsc marks is 858(in 2012 ...now improving one subject) and matric is 926... Also help me how to get good marks .... any helping books? or any source?


well if you want to get good marks just give your full time to studies and read FSc books as much as can and learn everything thoroughly.. Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Medical college takes its own Entrance test as well after UHS MCAT,their entrance test is conducted by NTS.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

how many marks should i obtained in the test conducted by NTS?

- - - Updated - - -

Please tell me a website.... for the admissions notices of different medical colleges?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> how many marks should i obtained in the test conducted by NTS?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Please tell me a website.... for the admissions notices of different medical colleges?


The test that NTS conducts you must get 90+ marks out 100 to get into sheikh zayed and to what I know there is no such web that gives complete info about the admission notices..u need to check news papers and especially Sunday jhang akhbaar. And you would also get info at this forum from different people about the admission processes etc when they will start.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Check study in pakistan dot info and you will be inform about most medical colleges test dates etc and also if you register with site they will inform you by sms .Best of luck to all who are applying to medical colleges.


----------



## Ammar Khan (Mar 28, 2013)

i hv got 686 in FSc ,345 in Mcat and 835 in matric.do i hv any chance in private dental college in lahore??????


----------



## Iqu Niku (Dec 12, 2013)

hey.i have secured 946 marks in matric and 439 marks in F.s.c first year out of 550..please tell me how many marks i should get in f.s.c second year? and should i give NTS test this year?can i get admission to a government medical college? and how much should i read to achieve my goal.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

It all depend upon entry test... according to your marks you should get 990+ marks in MCAT to get admission in government college .. if merit does not fly you are in...


----------

